# Anyone ever used a heat transfer to transfer to wood?



## melbyj71 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has ever printed to a heat transfer paper (using either an ink jet or laser) and then transfered the image to wood? If so - could you share your process as well as any suggestions? Appreciate it!


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Using the correct transfer paper you can print to wood with laser.

Jim


----------



## melbyj71 (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you happen to know what papers?


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Themagictouch have the required papers, although I've not used them so cannot comment on them. They sell wooden wine boxes to print on.

The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - What's New

Jim


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Forever transfers also do papers for wood.


----------



## jaijack (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi, we have success story with inkjet print and laser print to transfer on wood. we make blanks for sublimation printing.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

What papers are you using?
thanks.


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

melbyj71 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has ever printed to a heat transfer paper (using either an ink jet or laser) and then transfered the image to wood? If so - could you share your process as well as any suggestions? Appreciate it!


Use DECAL TRANSFERS.


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

Has anyone sublimated onto wood with success? I've been experimenting with drumsticks and am getting fairly good results, but maybe not enough ink penetration into the wood. I'm wanting to use sublimation because the print will have to stand up to some serious abuse and sweat from hands, I think laser or inkjet would wear off quickly.


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

PhilDx said:


> Has anyone sublimated onto wood with success? I've been experimenting with drumsticks and am getting fairly good results, but maybe not enough ink penetration into the wood. I'm wanting to use sublimation because the print will have to stand up to some serious abuse and sweat from hands, I think laser or inkjet would wear off quickly.


Do you coat it with a clear gloss or fixative? Bec. this will help your print preserved and protected from hand sweating.


----------



## clwthom (Dec 8, 2011)

Digital HeatFX carries a paper that is used on wood called Multi-Trans. With doing transfers on wood you have to make sure it is very DRY. 
Wood holds moisture well, so I'd pre-press the wood quite a bit to get the moisture out.


----------

